# FEL on Bolens 1050



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been toying with the idea of making a front end loader for my 1050. 
It doesn't have to lift heavy loads,just some mulch,and sometimes dirt,for fill in .
My question is this: I have( 4) 12x1&1/2x1 cylinders. Can I use them for this project, safely ?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> I've been toying with the idea of making a front end loader for my 1050.
> It doesn't have to lift heavy loads,just some mulch,and sometimes dirt,for fill in .
> My question is this: I have( 4) 12x1&1/2x1 cylinders. Can I use them for this project, safely ?


 I have that same thing in mind for my 1050. I have electric over hydraulic cyl's. a little longer than yours. Power out, spring/gravity in.


----------

